# how do you do this, how do you do that...........



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

Bloody hell this forum is getting boring lately, all I keep seeing is threads 
how did you become a pro... 
where did you buy your products/equip from...
how do you advertise...
where do you advertise...
how much to charge...

I may not be the only pro on here thats getting fed up of reading these threads, FFS do some research if your thinking about starting detailing to (earn the mega bucks as people keeping thinking it is )

We all started somewhere and did research, nobody gives away info on having a successfull business for nothing.....

Rant over........


----------



## OutLore (Jan 19, 2007)

I agree.


Now, while I'm here, how do I make my millions in detailing?


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

I agree I'm no pro nor do I want to set-up a business to make "millions" by detailing, but even I get sick of seeing them.


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

Agree with you mate , we all had to do the hard work and ask all the questions and chap all the doors !!!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

There are loads lately - everyone seems to think it's an easy way of making a few quick quid!

I guess articles like the £7,200 Car Wash won't be helping...


----------



## Lazy_boyo (Apr 2, 2008)

Probably going to get jump for saying this but simple fact is, if you dont like it dont read it. This topic probably applys to me for a couple of my last posts but for peoples information i have done research and i have been to north west tutorial classes run by people on here i was merely asking for some help/information, im not wanting to make "millions" nor thing its "easy"


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Well said bud its every other day one thread turns up.....


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

Lazy_boyo said:


> prob gonna get leetched on but simple fact is, if you dont like it dont read it.


They stopped using leeches years ago:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

Lazy_boyo said:


> Probably going to get leetched on but simple fact is, if you dont like it dont read it. This topic prob applys to me for acouple of my last posts but for peoples information i have done research and i have been to north west tutorial classes run by people on here i was merely asking for some help/information, im not wanting to make "millions" nor thing its "easy"


Its not the fact of the Q's that pisses me off it the fact there's a search option on the top tab on the forum where you will find hundreds of similar threads (I've wash 3 cars now how do I get a veryon on a monthly contract and how do I contact people of such etc......)


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

Hampshire Vehicle Detailing said:


> Its not the fact of the Q's that pisses me off it the fact there's a search option on the top tab on the forum where you will find hundreds of similar threads (I've wash 3 cars now how do I get a veryon on a monthly contract and how do I contact people of such etc......)


How do I get a job with you?

:devil:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Lazy_boyo said:


> Probably going to get leetched on but simple fact is, if you dont like it dont read it. This topic prob applys to me for acouple of my last posts but for peoples information i have done research and i have been to north west tutorial classes run by people on here i was merely asking for some help/information, im not wanting to make "millions" nor thing its "easy"


I wouldn't take it personally mate, you're just one of many, that's all :thumb:

The Pro's used to be massively helpful on here and spend lots of time answering questions and the such, but there has been a massive swing away from this over the past 2 years or so, where now, for whatever reason, this help is far less forthcoming, which is understandable - why give away all of their knowledge so freely when more and more competition is arising from it.

There is a business section on this site, so if you're serious about it and expect help, then perhaps you should consider paying the £200 or whatever it is and progress through the appropriate channels.

A lot of business is just 'common sense' in my opinion. Get a basic grasp of Marketing and you're halfway there!

If you wanted your car detailing, where would you look?


----------



## Lazy_boyo (Apr 2, 2008)

Wel i havent done that so i will exclude myself from this. I regulaly use the search section before posting. All i mean is these threads (ie makin my blood boil/have a rant threads) are just as bad. Threads are there to be answered and read, if a thread isnt for you, just let it go over your head and move onto one you find usefull or appropriate


----------



## Lazy_boyo (Apr 2, 2008)

RussZS said:


> I wouldn't take it personally mate, you're just one of many, that's all :thumb:
> 
> The Pro's used to be massively helpful on here and spend lots of time answering questions and the such, but there has been a massive swing away from this over the past 2 years or so, where now, for whatever reason, this help is far less forthcoming, which is understandable - why give away all of their knowledge so freely when more and more competition is arising from it.
> 
> ...


Iv made two thread and neither have been about starting a buisiness or wanting to make millions :lol: so i personally wouldnt class myself as one of many tbh.

I see your point about the pros not wanted to give away there "secrets" i havent asked for them.


----------



## sirGonGon (May 28, 2010)

Lazy_boyo said:


> Wel i havent done that so i will exclude myself from this. I regulaly use the search section before posting. All i mean is these threads (ie makin my blood boil/have a rant threads) are just as bad. Threads are there to be answered and read, if a thread isnt for you, just let it go over your head and move onto one you find usefull or appropriate


Perhaps the OP may have a point, however completely agree with you mate.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Yep agree, hardly been on for a few months now due to this, the site has gone pretty boring.

I can't even be bothered spending hours doing write up's for just a dozen or so people to look at them.

I'll do my next write up when I launch my new £9k 4 week major detail!!!!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I see where you're coming from and I do agree with it to a degree, but looking at from the other side, when you guys started DW wasn't around, and even for some, forums in general weren't commonplace and so you had to do your research via other methods.

The web's got a lot to answer for in terms of easily accessible information and largely that's a good thing, but it can also be not so good.

Now I could easily implement a blanket policy on here of asking all mods to delete these threads wherever they find them, but at the end of the day it is still a public forum, and where do you draw the line about what's deemed as taking the mick, and what's someone using the resourse that is Detailing World in an effort to becoming a full time/professional (call it what you will), detailer? 

As I say, I understand what your point is, and there does seem to be a growing influx of these. It's something we've got to take seriously and look at, but as both the site and detailing in general gets ever more popular in the UK, it's kind of inevitable that this will follow. 

Let's also remember that DW was founded on a communial teaching/learning basis and it still has that at its core, even though in recent years we've developed the site into a business, so people reading the guides and threads on here and then (on their own heads be it) attempting to work on the paying public's cars, is always going to happen and all parties involved in that, do so at their own risk.


----------



## con fox (Oct 30, 2008)

Consider the time of year:
There will be far less of these threads on a cold wet January morning.

Consider the posts from professionals as advertisments for the trade. It looks inviting with exotic cars and exclusive customers.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Its understandable as said above, the cars being worked on and some folk thinkingthey can do equally as good and so on but the reality when shopping for machinery, products, insurances ( liability, vehicle indemnity, vehicle and contents cover ) workwear, advertising ( if you need it ) website, litterature and much, much more then waiting for the phone to ring and nothing for ages then an oap calls wanting a wash and vac for a tenner.
Its not all glitz and glamour, forums do have a habbit of portraying a glamourised image of the job in a whole where as its bloody hard graft, long hours and lots of travelling, bad weather re-books and so on.
If you are solely detailing it would take some serious time to kick start a career in the field, so many think its easy when many have all started as general mobile valeters or worked in main dealer sectors beforehand so have knowledge already in the field.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Viper said:


> I see where you're coming from and I do agree with it to a degree, but looking at from the other side, when you guys started DW wasn't around, and even for some, forums in general weren't commonplace and so you had to do your research via other methods.
> 
> The web's got a lot to answer for in terms of easily accessible information and largely that's a good thing, but it can also be not so good.
> 
> ...


Mark i see ware you are coming from totally, how i see it and dont shoot me its like how did you get your business started how did you get your insurance what products are best bulk wise the list goes on and on. i my slef understand this site was started as a teaching learning basis but the posts off late in my eyes been to focused on people wanting to start there own company and try and by pass the paying side. i can see its a lot off money for some people have the admin team discussed the option off giving say 6 months access to the business site for a set fee say £30 for 6 months and £60 for a year to gain this information and then if they start posting posts do what u do know deal with a accordingly. just a suggestion but i hate seeing this threads pop up how do i start my own business it's a little niggle.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I can totally see the pro's thoughts on this, must be frustrating in that you've built up you businesses from scratch with hard work and a passion for doing what you do. A lot of people don't quite realise how much hard work is involved. 

As mentioned, articles like the £7k car wash probably make people see the £££ signs and think that they can do the same. I remember getting into things here and thinking how I wouldn't mind becoming a pro detailer eventually. But with plenty of reading realised there's more too it than you think, a hell of a lot more and it's not something I'd have the time/money to dedicate too at the moment. 

On the other hand, DW is one of the friendliest and most informative forums I've been on. So from the other side of the coin, don't be too harsh on the new people who are more often than not being mega enthusiastic and wanting to saturate themselves with info. :thumb:

Nothing worse than being shot down in flames on a forum for asking something the regulars are fed up of answering/reading.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I have noticed these threads also and i have to say they wind me up. This is a forum for detailing enthusiasts and some of the questions asked are so retarded they dont even have basic business sense! Do i need insurance, what if i want the day off, who do i use to do my books! Away from detailing for a second, these people wont run a business full stop. We all have a pipe dream but i mean come on man, some seem to just want it all done for them. I remember 1 guy kept starting new threads randomly asking for pictures of say clean wheels or 50/50's clearly wanting to use said pictures for flyers etc, and then asking how to achieve similar results. Cheeky [email protected]


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

I think some people on here just need to use common sense. Most of the questions just need common sense!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

I have to say they are rather stupid for a few reasons.

1 If i got a secret making me cash, i aint sharing it unless you give me some.... cash  (sorry i do this to make a living not for a laugh and to post pretty pics on a forum)

2 asking how to get work  no one with half a clue is going to give you that type of info

3 thinking you can just start up detailing, cos you cleaned your mates car before a show  detailing is the highest tier of professional vehicle cleaning, and all the top guys on here would have racked up a good few years valeting sheds and sh!tters, gaining experience and working there way to the top, you cant just jump to the top of the ladder 


Having the gear and half an idea is not going to put you on track to make it a profitable business.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

If the questions people ask are stupid, how can they possibly wind you up?? you just ignore them!
I come on here purely to learn how best to look after my own car, but have spent and still do spend much of my time Moderating on BodyBuilding forums, totally unrelated, but I hate seeing people who become 'too big' to answer queries................if you don't like the Q then don't post a response............simple!!
Even 'stupid' posters soon learn that it is a waste of time asking when no sound minded business man will give any 'real secrets' away!

'Use the search function' is the worst response ever IMHO, why bother writing it? FFS if thats all everyone did then forums would die a death - its like saying to someone asking a Professional for a detail on thier car - Just clean it yourself!! People like a personal touch and response to their questions and for those that cannot be ar*ed to respond to the same old question - just jog on and leave it for someone that still can be bothered!!

Just ignore the clowns and help the genuine guys wanting your help and knowledge, thats what forums are for............


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

badman1972 said:


> If the questions people ask are stupid, how can they possibly wind you up?? you just ignore them!
> I come on here purely to learn how best to look after my own car, but have spent and still do spend much of my time Moderating on BodyBuilding forums, totally unrelated, but I hate seeing people who become 'too big' to answer queries................if you don't like the Q then don't post a response............simple!!
> Even 'stupid' posters soon learn that it is a waste of time asking when no sound minded business man will give any 'real secrets' away!
> 
> ...


Its stupid cos if you did search before, you would see people asking for
all the secrets of building a successful detailing business time and time
again and get no proper answers, its not that people dont know, there are 
many here who know how to do it, but they wont be telling you here on a 
forum, nor will they by email or if you ring them up, thats another problem
alot of us pros on here have, people hassling you to "team up" or "can i 
pick your brains a moment" it gets a bit boring.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

james b said:


> Its stupid cos if you did search before, you would see people asking for
> all the secrets of building a successful detailing business time and time
> again and get no proper answers, its not that people dont know, there are
> many here who know how to do it, but they wont be telling you here on a
> ...


Whoops, best put the phone down now then hey james :lol:

(writes another name down not to ring :doublesho)


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

matt1263 said:


> Whoops, best put the phone down now then hey james :lol:
> 
> (writes another name down not to ring :doublesho)


Nar its all good pal, im getting me one of those premium rate numbers, 4.95 a min.

knock your self out il talk to you all day :lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

:lol:

Wait till I am walking the dogs, now those phone calls are always funny :thumb:


----------



## dominic32 (Jul 13, 2009)

i use this site to gain knowledge and get ideas for new products to try and for that its great :thumb:

as for you pro detailers i admire you all as i realy dont think you have chosen the easiest trade to try and make a living from, especialy as 90% of people think the tesco car wash is the bees knees and would not want to pay out lots of money to have a "car cleaned" 

admin should put a note to all newbies SEARH THREAD :doublesho


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

It is true that people presume it's easy money. I'm not now nor ever will be a pro in this game and have nothing but the greatest respect and admiration ( even jealousy ) for the Pro's on here at the top of their game. I also enjoy spending hours trolling through the threads for hints and the latest best products to buy along with viewing the showroom to see the latest hypercars detailed by the site sponsors to try and emulate yet another technique. However a few weeks ago a really good friend of mine who shall remain nameless but works for the fire service dropped in on me while I was performing a bit of a correction on a neighbours car, after sat watching for half an hour or so and asking questions relating to how much people normally pay for such a service (not to me i might add), he then declared he may start a bussiness doing the same on his days off for extra cash!!! The closest he has been to a two bucket method washing the fire truck the F idiot, You can imagine my response and he hasn't spoke to me since wooops


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Search functions are a great tool if you know how to use them and use them properly!

But if all we did was use the Search function and encouraged all newbies on forums to do that, then all the information gleaned would be old!! Forums exist because people post on them sharing information, and yes, occasionally you get total tools asking idiotic questions - but you just ignore them!!

How can you ever learn something like a brand new technique from a Search?


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

fozzy said:


> It is true that people presume it's easy money. I'm not now nor ever will be a pro in this game and have nothing but the greatest respect and admiration ( even jealousy ) for the Pro's on here at the top of their game. I also enjoy spending hours trolling through the threads for hints and the latest best products to buy along with viewing the showroom to see the latest hypercars detailed by the site sponsors to try and emulate yet another technique. However a few weeks ago a really good friend of mine who shall remain nameless but works for the fire service dropped in on me while I was performing a bit of a correction on a neighbours car, after sat watching for half an hour or so and asking questions relating to how much people normally pay for such a service (not to me i might add), he then declared he may start a bussiness doing the same on his days off for extra cash!!! The closest he has been to a two bucket method washing the fire truck the F idiot, You can imagine my response and he hasn't spoke to me since wooops


This seem to be what most people think doesnt it, all the stupid comments. I really enjoyed learning the real basics of machining with a DA (we'll see what I picked up when I have a go....), the pro's demonstrating really impressed me, they are professionals at the end of the day, you wouldnt just expect to become a solicitor, accountant etc just by getting an office, some PC's etc would you? I think the pro's deserve a little more respect.


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Doing it day in day out lads is 90% hate 10% love.

It's only the final, finishing and LSP stages are enviable, the rest is hateful doing it regularly!

I personally 'hate to love detailing'.. but maybe that's just me.


----------



## Mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

Come on now, nearly all the questions here are lame in some peoples eyes, dont like it? dont read it and dont reply. How many hose pipe bans, how to remove bugs, how to remove salt, how to remove snow, whats best to clean the wheels, i broke my snow foam bottle, where to get a new one etc etc.

If you dont like it find somewhere new, or dont even open the post. I have had my share of rants here with people asking idiot questions, but that is normally at the weekend with my super power beer strength talking:lol: (us builders are like that)

Every post including the ones i make can be searched, either answer it or dont open it, not rocket science:thumb:


----------



## Mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

SimonBash said:


> This seem to be what most people think doesnt it, all the stupid comments. I really enjoyed learning the real basics of machining with a DA (we'll see what I picked up when I have a go....), the pro's demonstrating really impressed me, they are professionals at the end of the day, you wouldnt just expect to become a solicitor, accountant etc just by getting an office, some PC's etc would you? I think the pro's deserve a little more respect.


Solicitor and accountant etc is a poor example, detailing requires no brain and is not a trade. it requires great skill to master but that is it. Carpentry and joinery (me) is a skill and a trade and took me 4 years including the advacnced coarse, detailing can be picked up in 6 months if a decent bloke shows you the ropes BUT that doesnt mean you will be any good.

Same as me and all the other qualified trades, just because you have the papers doesnt make you any good at your job, i believe skill is inherent in the individual, you either have it or you dont (i experience this from apprentices) some get the 'feel' others dont and never will.

Some of the pros here are leages above the others, some of the hobbiests are a dam site better than some of the pros here, its down to the individual and their skill ability, not if you have a work unit and all the kit.


----------



## Chubsley (Feb 11, 2010)

Lazy_boyo said:


> Probably going to get jump for saying this but simple fact is, if you dont like it dont read it. This topic probably applys to me for a couple of my last posts but for peoples information i have done research and i have been to north west tutorial classes run by people on here i was merely asking for some help/information, im not wanting to make "millions" nor thing its "easy"


Well if people can't be bothered reading the"how do you" threads then don't read, the good details will be happy to answer questions like that.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Like James B and others my main gripe is now emails, texts and phone calls asking for advice, following me for a day or even asking for jobs.

So for reference I work alone and always will, I need time away from her in doors!!!!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Amazing how one simplistic question could fire up such a heated and varied debate.
Botom line is that whomever thinks its an easy get rich quick scheme have alot to learn and if they attempt they will be flat on there ****.
Many have tried, plenty have failed.
I do believe that a good amount of common sense, serious knowledge of product and method all play vital parts aswell as knowing that sometimes the wrong thing can sometimes be right.
Many years of working in such fields as main dealer preperation, standard mobile valeting etc predetermine if you are wanting to crank it up, step beyond your own boundries and push it to the limit to get the best of the canvas laid before you.
There would be way to much involved to learn in a short space of time.
Ive been preparing vehicles for 16 years now and every day becomes a new lesson learned due to different paint types, paint issues, severity of damage, the lists endless.


----------



## duffy02 (Mar 6, 2009)

and its the same fellas a lot of the time!


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Mirror Finish said:


> Like James B and others my main gripe is now emails, texts and phone calls asking for advice, following me for a day or even asking for jobs.
> 
> So for reference I work alone and always will, I need time away from her in doors!!!!


Totally respect your points on things like that gents, that is bang out of order!
In those instances, maybe some controlled violence would be in order and more appropriate, as opposed to an 'I'm not happy post' LOL

Seriously, this is a great forum and I love learning from the experts (only how to best care for my own cars!) but don't let the odd clowns drag you down - just ignore their posts...............or beat them up LOL


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Totally agree with the OP. If I want something I have a think before I ask usually. There's plenty of info out there on the big ol' web and I only ask questions if I can't make any sense of it. As for starting a business, I sometimes wonder if people who can't be bothered to do a bit of reading a) deserve success or b) will ever succeed without a LOT of luck


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I really enjoy helping you guys but the last few months have not been enjoyable, hence why I have not been on DW for a while.

I even turned my phone off on holiday and just checked messages, that is the first time my phone has been off in 3 years. And yes I had several messages/texts about starting up a business, wish I would have saved them now and tried to fathom out who it is.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I can't believe people have the cheek to contact you about business advice. Shocking!


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

So does the gripe about emails phone calls etc pros apply to the amatures what have spent money on your training days.dave and gorden said any time phone and they will do there best to help.think theres heat of the moment reply going on.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

chrisc said:


> So does the gripe about emails phone calls etc pros apply to the amatures what have spent money on your training days.dave and gorden said any time phone and they will do there best to help.think theres heat of the moment reply going on.


No as I have their numbers/email addresses saved and will speak to them anytime. Someone comes on one of my courses and they are a friend.

I am talking about hidden numbers on my mobile that is really geting my goat.

Amateuers, I was one one day. I really enjoy helping out with questions and genuine questions I will answer.

So the guy who keeps ringing me with a blank number and leaving messages/texts and emails with stupid questions please stop as I have asked O2 to trace your calls.

Rant over as I need bed for a lovely 2003 Golf that I need to wet sand tomorrow and return it to new!!!!!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

chrisc said:


> So does the gripe about emails phone calls etc pros apply to the amatures what have spent money on your training days.dave and gorden said any time phone and they will do there best to help.think theres heat of the moment reply going on.


Our training days are not for want to be pros, nor are they how to set up a detailing business courses, its for ammeters and hobbyists wanting to progress with what they do with there own car, its not a how to do it as a business course, if someone whos attended one of our courses calls or emails me with some questions about methods and products im pretty good with getting back to them, but if they decide to call/email me asking how to get work and how to advertise etc im afraid just cos you paid 50 quid to come to an open training day dose not mean i owe you that kind of information and support.

We are not Dave and Gordon tho, i respct them for offering that but we dont, just cos one person dose it dont mean we are all obliged to :thumb:

Soon enough we will have our own network and as such they will get that kind of info and support unlimited, but we cant be giving it away for free if soon enough we will be charging for it.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

It's very sad that the pros arnt posting write up and coming on the site as much as they used to. I have seen a decline in the post by them. This does need to be sorted to stop the site loosing the talented guys. If u want business advise there are companies out there who can give u information how to start up even banks give business advise. Detailing isn't for every singal jo blogs, it's a art that takes years to learn and do it right , you can't wake up and think I am going to be the next Clark magic dave just to name a few. They have taken years to get to the level they are at.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

Thats another thing regarding the training days, I think the detailers offering this are just asking for competition on their doorstep.

I don't offer training for the obvious reasons of people paying me £75 for a days rotary tuition then going off under cutting my prices and taking possible work.

My skills I have gained over years and i'm not going to show people all my tips/tricks to then use in competition against me and my business.

Just my thoughts...


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Those are fair thoughts and I hope people understand where you're coming from.

I guess Dave for example is quite passionate about showing people how to look after their car and passing on his knowledge and skills for imo a small fee.

There's nothing wrong or right, we're all different. Maybe Dave sees it as a passionate hobby that luckily is a business and you see it as a just a business.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

scottbt said:


> Its understandable as said above, the cars being worked on and some folk thinkingthey can do equally as good and so on but the reality when shopping for machinery, products, insurances ( liability, vehicle indemnity, vehicle and contents cover ) workwear, advertising ( if you need it ) website, litterature and much, much more then waiting for the phone to ring and nothing for ages then an oap calls wanting a wash and vac for a tenner.
> Its not all glitz and glamour, forums do have a habbit of portraying a glamourised image of the job in a whole where as its bloody hard graft, long hours and lots of travelling, bad weather re-books and so on.
> If you are solely detailing it would take some serious time to kick start a career in the field, so many think its easy when many have all started as general mobile valeters or worked in main dealer sectors beforehand so have knowledge already in the field.


now that is a quality post :thumb:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

i backed off about a year or so ago for exactly the same reason paul , yes ill reply and answer a question if i feel i can give quality input .
i call this time of the year the silly season , every year its the same , youngsters out of college plenty of time on their hands and detailing seems to be easy money for them having seen and read a few write ups , and asked the oh so many questions , and more often or not they look at websites to see how much to undercut hopefully then to get the job .
but what they dont realise is and this i think is the most important point you cant buy EXPERIENCE , and anyone with a highend car that belongs to them probably wont use the inexperienced fella .
james said something the other day in a thread which i thought was apt , ok he does 99% highend vehicles , but he cut his teeth on commercial and just normal valets , to which hes learned as he has progressed , maybe food for thought .
the only problem i think the forum has created is the newbie thinks its easy to step in at the top which you just cant do .
class this as any profession start at the bottom and work up , and never stop learning .
plus when the winter comes all this normally disappears for another few months .
as for training paul , yes ill do it but if the fella has any intention of setting up then i wont


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I think a lot of people are losing sight of the majority of users of this forum though....

Most of us (i reckon at least 95%) are only on here as we LOVE/Like cleaning our OWN cars, and learning all the different methods out there for various tasks and processes of getting the car to look its best. Fair enough this may lead to cleaning a few mates cars in return for a small amount (just enough to replace products) or even some beers but I don't think the majority of us are aiming at doing it full time.

For me certainly it's rapidly becoming a bit of a hobby / obsession and i have certainly never intended to quit my decent job to take it up full time, although i can see how the Pro Detailers are getting frustrated with the recent influx of business related questions... but i wouldn't let that worry you - if you're good enough at what you do, and have a good reputation it would take a hell of a decent "Newbee" to come along and have any impact on what you do.... If anything, the more "Cowboys" or new kids out there giving it a go there are, the better you guys will actually look as you've had the 10+ years experience, and have a portfolio of exotic cars to show off, something these kids will never have.... Equally if they go round messing up jobs, you're the guys likely to profit from it by coming out to repair the mess and probably picking up a new regular job at the same time.

I personally really rate this forum, and probably have been guilty of asking silly questions myself at times but as i'm learning all the time, my questions are hopefully becoming more and more relevant and worthy of a reply 

I think it's been said a few times now, but most posts are pretty clear in the title what they're referring to, so best bet is just to ignore them and not wind yourself up - Let someone else read it and reply if they want.

Spread the love guys, let's keep things friendly as i don't think i've ever used a forum that's been so positive as this one, everyone seems to encourage eachother - don't let a few annoying things get out of hand.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh my... who'd be a Forum Moderator?

Regards,
Steve


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

The fact is the market is so saturated with car cleaning, washing, valeting, detailing companies it's getting crazy.

People need to realise before they startup that just getting all the kit, uniforms, flyers etc *will not* make a successful business. Not one of these startups ever seems to think how they are going to standout, what is going to be unique, how their customer proposition will be different etc

Companies that do well in this business have built up a reputation for quality - quality in this business is hard to achieve consistently - the old adage; "you cannot polish a turd" certainly holds some weight when you are trying to deliver a consistent result on such a varying levels of vehicle condition, i.e. carpets that would never look good no mater how well they're cleaned etc.

I think people need to stop and take a look at eBay and indeed this forum to see how many people have tried to make money and failed, despite spending thousands of pounds and having all the gear, website etc. IMO that alone should be enough to deter most people.

Let's also not forget how others have pointed out that it is far from easy or indeed glamorous, nasal pickings, finger nails, human skin, dirty tissues are the things you will be cleaning up from interiors, people with expensive car aren't any less dirty. Plus it's extremely hard work and often in adverse conditions if you are mobile, imo cleaning a car interior on a baking hot day or frying in the sun trying to work on the outside is almost torturous.

So well done to the people who make this business work and perhaps people should consider the quite harsh realities of this industry before jumping in head first.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

this thread will go for some time I think, one thing I would ask people to do, is this:

Go the studio, open the studio section then compare the number and replies and views for the posts the pros have put up.

A post takes on average 40-80 pics (lts not go into the video and 400+ pics ones just yet. The time to take them alone whilst trying to work, the time edit and process and upload them, then insert them all, text and edit to upload into DW.

There's an average of 2-3 hours just to create an average studio post. Now try that 2-3 times a week, plus actual detailing time of 50+ hours a week, plus accounts, plus customer contact, plus stock, website management, van maintenance, etc, etc. 

You may think Detailing is well paid, now add on the none paid working hours, the ones which you dont see in a photo, believe me, it really is not as perceived!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

Alot of people do not realise the work and knowledge involved to become a detailer,detailing as a hobby is completely different!! A mentioned by james b in post 23 it isn't a case of 'i can read guides on DW' im going to start a detailing company,oh no no no no,there is ALOT more to it than meets the eye!!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

T4RFY said:


> Alot of people do not realise the work and knowledge involved to become a detailer,detailing as a hobby is completely different!! A mentioned by james b in post 23 it isn't a case of 'i can read guides on DW' im going to start a detailing company,oh no no no no,there is ALOT more to it than meets the eye!!


I think we both know of a certain individual like that :lol:

But a good point from Iain, Studio threads is the best place to learn about soo much, I spent months trawling through them and learning about trends in combinations for pads and polishes for certain paint systems etc....

When I started, I didnt think it was good money, but something i enjoyed and I still think like that, money is not everything !

Also another consideration for the wannabe's, starting up properly is not cheap, being mobile will cost over £20k to start, if doing it from you home, you have the risks of the council fining you, complaints from neighbours etc...

If you really are passionate about detailing, then go for it...if 14-16 hour days doesnt sound like fun for you, also knowing you will probably be working over the weekend so no nights out as you will be up really early the next day in control of a car/van/machine polisher,does not sound like your idea of fun then go and find another job !


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

I'd like to say that I had a pipe-dream last year while I was seriously looking for work, had a few people pay me to 'clean' their cars and thought if it was viable to make a go of it. I didn't ask on DW how to start up a businiess because alot of that information is already on here in great quantity (GREAT quantity).

Within 2 weeks i think, it had become pretty apparent to me that becoming a successful 'Detailer' and having an ESTABLISHED business was a hell of alot of hard work, more so without any sort of reputation to preceed me. Was it something that I was willing to throw £20k+ to start up? No it wasn't, for me at least.

Now i come on here as a pure amateur enthusiast and enjoy looking at the FINE work that some/many of the pros carry out. It's a joy to see some beautiful cars being made beautiful, and I do my best to keep my car in a very good state. I know for a fact that it looks miles better now than when i bought it 5 years ago next month. I pick up hints and tips on the small jobs that the average Joe wouldnt even bother with, and when I have the time around my current work I try to do it to the best of my ability.

Next up is going on one or two of the Open/Tuition Days and refining technique and perhaps even pick up a trick or two you dont see in the Studio threads. Will this be for a potential business, no. I found that this for me is purely an amateur hobby and I find it relaxing for myself to do, and now being here, I think I will always enjoy it, for myself.

I'd say about 10% of the 'how do you set up a detailing business' threads I think 'Good luck to you Fella!' while the rest I think 'heh, you'll learn the hard way'

What peeved me off recently was a friend who lived above one of the pubs i worked in quit being a grill chef, and became a 'Detailer'. I thought wow, thats funny, your own car is bogging, never seen it cleaned, and u think u can be a detailer...? Went up to the unit where he was employed and almost cried.... Silicone all over the place and dirty mop jobs galore. They were high volume valeters but decided to call themselves detailers.....

From the work i see here on DW from the real Detailers.... I know you guys deserve your jobs, and appreciate seeing your work. I hope you dont all get pissed off at the newbies who have pipe dreams, eventually we wake up and get back to reality street.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Edstrung said:


> What peeved me off recently was a friend who lived above one of the pubs i worked in quit being a grill chef, and became a 'Detailer'. I thought wow, thats funny, your own car is bogging, never seen it cleaned, and u think u can be a detailer...? Went up to the unit where he was employed and almost cried.... Silicone all over the place and dirty mop jobs galore. They were high volume valeters but decided to call themselves detailers.....


I knew (still know) a guy, told him i was going to become a detailer, the next day he was selling his car to get a van and be a detailer, I said "how car you be a detailer, if im the one who detailers your own car?" he kept the car, didnt get the van, but he advertise he could valet and machine polish cars (mop) and used the pics of his car I detailed AND it was the pics i took with my camera after I detailed the car.

Some people really do make me laugh :lol::wall:


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Prism Detailing said:


> I knew (still know) a guy, told him i was going to become a detailer, the next day he was selling his car to get a van and be a detailer, I said "how car you be a detailer, if im the one who detailers your own car?" he kept the car, didnt get the van, but he advertise he could valet and machine polish cars (mop) and used the pics of his car I detailed AND it was the pics i took with my camera after I detailed the car.
> 
> Some people really do make me laugh :lol::wall:


The cheek!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Prism Detailing said:


> I knew (still know) a guy, told him i was going to become a detailer, the next day he was selling his car to get a van and be a detailer, I said "how car you be a detailer, if im the one who detailers your own car?" he kept the car, didnt get the van, but he advertise he could valet and machine polish cars (mop) and used the pics of his car I detailed AND it was the pics i took with my camera after I detailed the car.
> 
> Some people really do make me laugh :lol::wall:


Not a friend as such then? 

Very poor show, does he still clean cars?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

Prism Detailing said:


> I think we both know of a certain individual like that :lol:
> 
> But a good point from Iain, Studio threads is the best place to learn about soo much, I spent months trawling through them and learning about trends in combinations for pads and polishes for certain paint systems etc....
> 
> ...


Oh we certainly do know somebody like that :lol: :lol:

totally agree with you mate,its not a walk in the park like people assume!!

Money is also not everything!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

Prism Detailing said:


> I knew (still know) a guy, told him i was going to become a detailer, the next day he was selling his car to get a van and be a detailer, I said "how car you be a detailer, if im the one who detailers your own car?" he kept the car, didnt get the van, but he advertise he could valet and machine polish cars (mop) and used the pics of his car I detailed AND it was the pics i took with my camera after I detailed the car.
> 
> Some people really do make me laugh :lol::wall:


PMSL!!!!!!! :lol:

Similar to a guy i know,valeted for 3weeks,f****d up 3 valets,never did things he said he would,complete joke and an insult to detailer's,he has the cheek to bad mouth my work,need's to take a look at his own work first!!


----------



## Greedy80 (Jul 6, 2010)

I will admit that I have recently posted up a thread enquiring as to who has people got started or are currently moving into detailing as a business. I did look through a lot of the existing threads and enjoyed reading those but I also wanted a fresh take.

Do I want to start my own business/steal any of yours nope.
Do I want to waste your time nope, if indeed you think it is a waste don't read or reply to the thread.

All I'm interested in is hearing how people are getting on and the human interest side of things. I can appreciate that some of these companies here are being pestered and I really do feel for them especially if their personal mobile number is being bombarded but that is a separate issue to people simply posting a thread and mildly enquiring about something. I mean in all honesty if you frequent a forum and don't expect to be asked how to questions like some of the guys here seem to not appreciate then it's probably dare I say a bit naive.

I really do agree that having the Pro's on here is a great benefit for the forum but it is just that an open forum. With regard to some reposts of similar questions and the same questions being asked well I think that's to be expected and also the replies to each of these threads will doubtlessly be different what with the introduction of new products and changing opinion.

I hope I haven't annoyed anyone and this is just my opinion.


----------



## con fox (Oct 30, 2008)

The business world is tough. It exactly just that--> "Business". 
To to same degree that the Studio posts from professionals act as top class adverts with great photography shots, this thread showcases the bitter side of the same posters.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

I dont think its bitter to play your cards close to your chest in business. 

If i give it all away for free what advantage do i have? dog eat dog.


----------



## con fox (Oct 30, 2008)

james b said:


> I dont think its bitter to play your cards close to your chest in business.
> 
> If i give it all away for free what advantage do i have? dog eat dog.


I do agree. None the less, this thread does not serve as a good advertisment. I am sorry for using the word "bitter". That was un-called, very sorry.


----------



## puntohgt77 (Jan 23, 2009)

It's always nice to have a little rant. 

I do agree a few of the posts are repetitive there also seem to be a few people on here who won't help what so ever.

At the end of the day detailers on here running a business which in turn is their lively hood. They are also experienced in their job and not many people could achieve the standard most pros do on here.

I can appreciate the write ups can take a while to do but on the other hand its the perfect place to generate new business I know I choose who to detail my car from there studio pics.

I'm not taking any sides but can fully appreciate where the detailers are coming from. They are well paid although I couldn't spend 60 hours a week cleaning and detailing cars especially if it wasn't my own!!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

gally said:


> Those are fair thoughts and I hope people understand where you're coming from.
> 
> I guess Dave for example is quite passionate about showing people how to look after their car and passing on his knowledge and skills for imo a small fee.
> 
> There's nothing wrong or right, we're all different. Maybe Dave sees it as a passionate hobby that luckily is a business and you see it as a just a business.


If you hired a plumber and asked him how to what radiators you would need for a 3 bedroom house and how to install it would he get miffed?
I think he may just get a touch p'd off, maybe make a joke of it and crack on, same goes here to a degree.
We are all passioante about what we do but there is a fine line and you can give friendly advice to a degree but then sometimes you need to keep your cards close to your chest to save your own behind, the "look out for No1" situation, figting for survival.
There are good and bad in every trade, the bad are either in it for money only or have had little training to make them deamed remotely competent.
The tuition days are handy for the hobbiest/enthusiast to step up there game to take care of there car a touch better but even training days will not give you a complete insight of what its like as a job.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Can i suggest that instead of going around in circles on this, we put together a stickied/de facto thread with helpful advice and tips for a new business starter that all you 'pros' are happy to contribute to that we then use as the instant 'go to' for this type of question.

I cannot for the life of me understand why there is a *****ing match about people asking for detailing business advice on a detailing forum. If you don't want to discuss your particular 'secrets', don't. You could offer general advice about running a business though. 

I bet though if a newbie/amateur developed a new technique or discovered a new product and shared it on this forum, you'd all be all over it like a 10 dollar you know what.

I understand you are in business to make money but quite frankly, a little bit of advice doesn't hurt and the person asking the question still has to put in the years of practice and work and effort to get up to standard and get a customer base. It's all very well telling people how to use the KB method or some such but actually doing it is another matter. Having the patience and dedication to not cut corners, get bored etc. the cream always rises to the top.

If you take a little bit of time to type out a response in word and just cut and paste it into a thread of this type, then surely, people would remember XXXXX detailing as the helpful one? Rather than remembering XXXXX detailing as the bloke who whinged about another question thread.


----------



## con fox (Oct 30, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> Can i suggest that instead of going around in circles on this, we put together a stickied/de facto thread with helpful advice and tips for a new business starter that all you 'pros' are happy to contribute to that we then use as the instant 'go to' for this type of question.
> 
> I cannot for the life of me understand why there is a *****ing match about people asking for detailing business advice on a detailing forum. If you don't want to discuss your particular 'secrets', don't. You could offer general advice about running a business though.
> 
> ...


I agree, poor publicity. 
In the last 7 or 8 pages, none of the professional guys have grabbed this thread as an oppertunity to stand out in going that extra mile in terms of an advice service. I know that is not what pro detailers do, but the oppertunity is here now.
Im really surprised, as they are no doubt very business-savvy.


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

con fox said:


> I agree, poor publicity.
> In the last 7 or 8 pages, none of the professional guys have grabbed this thread as an oppertunity to stand out in going that extra mile in terms of an advice service. I know that is not what pro detailers do, but the oppertunity is here now.
> Im really surprised, as they are no doubt very business-savvy.


Ahh but there are always 2 sides to the coin.

Scottbt's comment about asking the plumber for the raidiator issue is a no brainer in terms of business sense, but then try to turn that into the information supplied here on DW....

'I have a black car with minor swirls. What product do you recommend?'

The answer is 10+ people (some pros some amatuers) saying different things and maybe one or two agreeing (perhaps even due to fanboi-ism, if there is such a word!). The amatuer now knows what product to use.... The pro knows how to do it properly :speechles

When you start talking business models however, that's getting a little bit close to the heart of some people who have shed blood sweat and tears making their business, and then someone wants to come along and undercut them using their ideas..... It would take a very fine balance to not screw yourself over, and half of that balance is 'hoping' you dont lose business because of it.

As another person said, its dog-eat-dog in the business world, no? If you are a big dog do you go out and and do the killing then give your meal to the 3 legged mongrel? Ofc not, unless its your child who is getting the help, but you could show them how it's done and hope they learn or fail.... That's called an apprenticeship, which earns them money, money which pays for the bills and business itself. Very hard balance between being helpful and throwing work away.

And im the amatuer hobby guy


----------



## con fox (Oct 30, 2008)

Edstrung said:


> Ahh but there are always 2 sides to the coin.
> 
> Scottbt's comment about asking the plumber for the raidiator issue is a no brainer in terms of business sense, but then try to turn that into the information supplied here on DW....
> 
> ...


That is very true too. To be honest, I just like to clean my car. That's about it.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

There is plenty of sound and solid advice with evidence to prove things work on here.
There is no issue with enjoying cleaning your car, its therputic and very enjoyable, rewarding at the same time.
The odd question doesnt harm but frequently asked questions of how did you set up, what do I have to do to get up and running etc, the reception would be slightly tepid if not boardering cold due to what has been said already.
Hours of blood, sweat, tears, passion and pain are all put into getting somewhere so if they were in nottingham for instance and got info by chance from an established time served tradesman in mansfield chances are it may well effect business.
Reputation is a lot in the trade, and yes the man whom is established would have that good reputation but there is plenty that like to save a bob or two and the new guy on the street may well be that person to cause issues for the established fella.
Its a catch 22 tbh.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

I totally agree with the Pro's protecting their businesses, no-one in their right mind would give out hard earned trade secrets for nothing and risk losing business because of it.....................but the whole point is, when a thread is titled something like *'How did you go about starting your detailing business and getting contracts'* to me thats a no-brainer - just don't even read it never mind answer it..................but to make a post saying sick of reading them? WTF is that all about?

I have total respect for ALL of the Pro's who share information on here, have never yet asked anything of them and mainly learn from reading and observing - I would never even entertain a career in Detailing, you must all be f***ing mad LOL as much as I really enjoy looking after my own cars with your tips and advice, that is way more than enough for me - too much like hard work!!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

con fox said:


> I agree, poor publicity.
> In the last 7 or 8 pages, none of the professional guys have grabbed this thread as an oppertunity to stand out in going that extra mile in terms of an advice service. I know that is not what pro detailers do, but the oppertunity is here now.
> Im really surprised, as they are no doubt very business-savvy.


Going that extra mile :lol: what by giving away knowledge that some of us have worked years to gain to somebody looking to start up as competition :lol::lol::lol:

Im sure someone will be stupid enough to but it wont be me


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

james b said:


> Going that extra mile :lol: what by giving away knowledge that some of us have worked years to gain to somebody looking to start up as competition :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Im sure someone will be stupid enough to but it wont be me


You can count me out! :thumb:


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

I get the impression there are some people that think there is something great about detailing for a living. One thing spending a few hours playing with your own car, another making it a full time job. I'm sure there are alot easier ways to earn money.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

PootleFlump said:


> I get the impression there are some people that think there is something great about detailing for a living. One thing spending a few hours playing with your own car, another making it a full time job. I'm sure there are alot easier ways to earn money.


Spot on mate much easier ways - I wouldn't dream of touching someone else car either!:doublesho


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

As there has been some friction between the Pro's and the wannabe's, I thought it might be interesting to start this thread

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=178922

Maybe sharing some genuine home truths from thier 'learning years' or about corrective work they have had to do to sort someone else disasters might make a few think twice before honing their 'skills' on someone else car?

It is already proving from the replies so far how easy it is to damage a vehicle even with good intentions............

Hopefully a post like this may work for all, as we can all learn from others mistakes/mishaps, the wannabe's get scared by horror stories and lack of experience/insurance etc and the Pro's prove why they are exactly that and why we should use them :thumb:


----------



## con fox (Oct 30, 2008)

james b said:


> Going that extra mile :lol: what by giving away knowledge that some of us have worked years to gain to somebody looking to start up as competition :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Im sure someone will be stupid enough to but it wont be me


I do see what you mean, but really I meant more in the way of a general business advisory service. This was mentioned on page 2 or 3 I think. Not the more specific trade secrets.
An oppertunity missed....


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Im sorry but all this sort of stuff you can buy, even banks will help you out now days if you use them for your business banking, IMO asking someone else in the trade for free advise on business issues is a pi$$ take. 

If you dont have the doe to buy your self the advise you need then quite frankly you dont have the doe to start a business.

Im not a charity nor are any of the other full timers here.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

james b said:


> Im sorry but all this sort of stuff you can buy, even banks will help you out now days if you use them for your business banking, IMO asking someone else in the trade for free advise on business issues is a pi$$ take.
> 
> If you dont have the doe to buy your self the advise you need then quite frankly you dont have the doe to start a business.
> 
> Im not a charity nor are any of the other full timers here.


Doe a deer?
A female deer?


----------



## Alex S (May 16, 2007)

badman1972 said:


> I totally agree with the Pro's protecting their businesses, no-one in their right mind would give out hard earned trade secrets for nothing and risk losing business because of it.....................but the whole point is, when a thread is titled something like *'How did you go about starting your detailing business and getting contracts'* to me thats a no-brainer - just don't even read it never mind answer it..................but to make a post saying sick of reading them? WTF is that all about?


Totally agree here.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I think that any thread that asks for advice on setting up a business should be locked. 

There is no need to ask. If you're thinking about this route then speak to your bank. In the first instance you should have the knowledge to make it a success, not freeload of the backs of other business people that you might be competing against. 

If you're asking about products; we've all done that but use the search. It might even work nowadays


----------



## con fox (Oct 30, 2008)

james b said:


> Im sorry but all this sort of stuff you can buy, even banks will help you out now days if you use them for your business banking, IMO asking someone else in the trade for free advise on business issues is a pi$$ take.
> 
> If you dont have the doe to buy your self the advise you need then quite frankly you dont have the doe to start a business.
> 
> Im not a charity nor are any of the other full timers here.


Very good point and well made. In many ways, I agree. It should deffinetly be a service that is paid for, rather than free. Absolutly.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Tricky Red said:


> I think that any thread that asks for advice on setting up a business should be locked.


Kinda agree and disagree..... Problem with general help, is people will help you set up a valeting business, not detailing! Take the insurance for example, I bet most valeters have Public Liability, but what about Damage To Items Worked Upon? How would you know that exists unless you ask here, and someone tells you about Lloyd (Shiney/Coversure).

I think there should be a "generic" basic info thread (which I believe exists), and if these posts appear, do what we do with threads that ask for a detailer. Post the link to help the poster, and hit report for it to be closed.

Simple


----------



## Alex S (May 16, 2007)

Tricky Red said:


> I think that any thread that asks for advice on setting up a business should be locked.


That's too harsh. I think that membership should be paid for. I'm sure there are successful detailers who will share knowledge and experience. Detailing like any other business is built on customer base. When it's yours, it's yours. Afraid of losing customers and or business to competition? Then you're not doing a good job. Opening thread about annoying newbies asking repetitive questions is first sign of going downhill. Too much time on one's hands. Simples.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Alex S said:


> Afraid of losing customers and or business to competition? Then you're not doing a good job. Opening thread about annoying newbies asking repetitive questions is first sign of going downhill. Simples.


If you say so boss, but we deal with some of the best cars on the roads every day, im not afraid of losing my clients to some newbi with a DA a wish and a hope, but i dont like getting asked how to do it with the intention of setting up on our door step no.

Fact of the matter is most of these types of question come from people with absolutely no experience in professionally cleaning vehicles but they have every intention of trying to jump in at the top, im pretty confident thats the way to set your self up for a fail.

Dont try to make out we do a bad job tho  Im pretty confident we are turning out work with in the top 10%, your not likely to get a look in with some of the people we deal with without a proven track record.


----------



## VA03LET (Jul 4, 2010)

ive been valeting since 1996, 2003 i started my own company at the cost of around 12k plus a new 16k renault traffic, i was flat out from day 1, 18 months later i bought another brand new van havin landed a new 20k a year contract, had 3 staff on PAYE, the company with contract went under overnight and work dried up, i nearly lost everything, just cause your good at your job it dont mean its all gonna be gravy, this type of trade is not always whats its cracked up to be, christmas just gone i didnt do a single car for 5 weeks cause of the snow, so no money,

as for the pro detailers on here i fully understand, im a valeter! not a car washer or a detailer, so many times ive heard people saying i think im gonna start up a mobile valeting company, i got a few buckets and a grand for a small van!! as if mate!!! i bet i could do what alot of non pro's on here do in half the time and make a better job but i dont think i deserve a new title of detailer, im just here to read learn and occationally post and try and make my business better, which to me is common sence and i didnt need to ask someone for that idea


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

james b said:


> Im sorry but all this sort of stuff you can buy, even banks will help you out now days if you use them for your business banking, IMO asking someone else in the trade for free advise on business issues is a pi$$ take.
> 
> If you dont have the doe to buy your self the advise you need then quite frankly you dont have the doe to start a business.
> 
> Im not a charity nor are any of the other full timers here.


and there in lies the whole point.

It doesn't matter if you can detail, it doesnt matter if you can run a business, because you need both skill sets! You cant have one and not the other.

James has loads of value points here, from a pro detailer perspective. Its not about the pros being assy, its as much to do with us doing this for a living, and sick and tired of the constant same questions.

Go ask a sparky everyday for 3 years how to wire a plug, watch what he does to your head on the 10th attenpt


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't think anybody is arguing with you and your contemporaries James.

But, rather than ignoring these questions or commenting on the amount of them.

Why don't we as a forum, set up a response post for the curious? If you are asking here, you want a simple idea of what's involved. 

e.g.

Are you prepared to outlay £20K just to get set up before you get a customer base and the necessary experience?

That's enough to put me off. But, i have had my curiosity satisfied and by my friendly pro-detailer whose name i now remember and refer to my colleagues/friends/family.

It just seems a lot less hostile and more pro-active to me.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Gruffs said:


> I don't think anybody is arguing with you and your contemporaries James.
> 
> But, rather than ignoring these questions or commenting on the amount of them.
> 
> ...


thats been tried too

The whole, approach it from, you need...... x, y, z etc etc

The minute you mention over £2ks worth of insurance a year etc...


----------



## SamurI (Dec 29, 2006)

I can see why people think that this is the place to ask about setting up a detailing business as it's a specialist forum with active professionals, some of whom started out as an amateur (can find that out by reading the 'Interviews').

However, one thing needs to be clarified to these people considering this is that a detailing business is just a business like any other. A customer is paying money for a product or service, in this case the service is detailing a car.

Forget about it being a detailing business and just Google 'business start-up' and see where that gets you. As JamesB has said, there's an ocean of information surrounding the subject from basic business plan templates through to locally run, free workshops. The basic principles of business and business planning apply to all, no matter what your trade.

People need to appreciate that they are not going to get a ready made detailing business model for nothing or that the professionals are going to hand over in-depth information regarding the running of there business to someone who is a potential competitor. It's called protecting your interests.

Think of it from the prepsctive of you teaching someone your job, after you've been doing it for 5 years. Now after learning for 6 months your boss then turns around and says "ok, the new bloke can do this job as well as you but for £5K less a year, see you later". Would you not be the slightest bit peeved, especially if you know he is not doing a quality job?

However, as -Mat- has said, there are some specific questions regarding a detailing business that appreciate some professional input, like insurance requirements. Now this information is already available not only on this forum but other detailing forums around the world, but takes a bit of searching.

A sticky with some good solid *basic* information and links to some of the more useful threads regarding business start-up (such as DaveKG's one here or a member called Matt here) would help to direct people to find their own information out and give an insight to what it takes rather than asking the same questions over and over or in some cases thinking it gives them the right to hassle people with personal phone calls or texts (totally not on!). If then people still need to be spoon fed information it is my view they don't have the independance or drive to run thier own business and make it successful anyhow.

My background on this is that I looked into starting up a full time detailing business a few years ago when I was made redundant. I researched it, produced a business plan, calculated running costs, spoke to friends and family members about it (criticism and market research), brought a book on basic accountancy, even talked to the bank regarding financing and after everything decided that for the amount of hours I would need to work to earn the money I wanted it wasn't feasible for me. If it wasn't for some of the information iIf found on here then I would have never of thought of and therefore budgeted for some aspects and could have made quite a costly mistake.

I now enjoy it as a hobby, detailing my own and family members cars (when I can find the time), trying out new products and increase my own knowledge and skills.

Sorry for the long post but I feltIi needed to write my own, hopefully subjective, views on the matter.


----------



## DW Sheriff (Apr 21, 2006)

Yee haw!!!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

DW Sheriff said:


> Yee haw!!!


Think its needed after 10 pages of round we go again


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

10??? Only 3 here 

Get your profile set to 40 posts per page


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

> Get your profile set to 40 posts per page


Awesome I didn't know you could do that, looks like something good has come from this thread after all :lol:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I think this has run its course now people, so we'll draw a line under it I think.


----------

